# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Kernel Panic!

## eviluser

hallo,

  ich habe mal wieder ein problem... mein router spinnt einbischen ab.... bei dem gerät handelt es sich um ein:

MSI MS-5146 Motherboard
AMD k6 350 Chip
32MB RAM
3 netzwerkkarten (2x reltec mit 8139too modul geladen, 1x reltec mit ne2k-pci modul geladen)
1 grafikkarte (trident bla bla)

ich habe debian installiert und da ich iptables brauche um routen zu können habe ich einen 2.4.18er kernel für k6-rechner installiert (den vorkompilierten von der distri, wenn ich den selbst backen will dauert es ewig und braucht "temporär" zu viel plattenplatz, den ich nicht habe).

mit diesem neuen kernel kommt aber immer (nach 15-20 minuten):

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffffffd9
printig eip:
c01115b0
*pde = 00001063
*pte = 00000000
Oops: 0002
CPU: 0
EIP: 0010:[<c01115b0>] Tainted: P
EFLAGS: 00010246
eax: 00000000 ebx: c1dc3f24 ecx: 00000246 edx: 00000000
esi: 0004d9c8 edi: 00000000 ebp: c1093f36 edx: c1093f14
ds: 0018 es: 0018 ss: 0018
Process init (pid: 1, stackpage=c1093000)
Stack:	c1093f24 c1093f24 00000000 c1e74320 00000000 00000000 0004d9c8 c1092000
	c01114ec c1093f70 c013a144 00000001 00000004 c19cc8d8 00000104 00000400
	c1092000 000001f4 0000000b 00000000 0000000b ...
Call Trace: [<c01114ec>] [<c013a144>] ...
Code: a1 a4 d9 23 c0 89 f3 29 c3 89 d8 85 c0 7d 02 31 c0 8d 65 e4
<0>Kernel panic: Attemped to kill init!

ich hab nicht die geringste ahnung was der mir damit sagen will... viele von euch wahrscheinlich auch nicht... aber ich muss das problem lösen, weil ich meinen router nicht alle 15-20min resetten will (das ist irgendwie nicht sinngemäss). wenn jemand eine idee hat... bitte schreiben.

gruss

evil user

----------


## dauni

Mir fällt da nur Arbeitsspeicher oder Swap ein - obs stimmt?

----------


## eviluser

meine swap-partition hat die grösse 64MB (das doppelte vom Hauptspeicher wie empfohlen).
aber diese angabe mit der virtuellen addresse deutet schon auf sowas hin... aber wo liegt der fehler? schafft er es nicht die swap-partition zu mounten, versucht später drauf zuzugreifen und versagt?

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von eviluser_ 
> *meine swap-partition hat die grösse 64MB (das doppelte vom Hauptspeicher wie empfohlen).
> *


Alter Mythos, ist schon länger überholt.

Er sagt "unable to handle paging request".
Auf deutsch: Ich würde gerne Speicher auslagern, kann das aber nicht, weil ich zu wenig Swap habe.

----------


## eviluser

sollte "er" nicht wissen wieviel speicher er adressieren kann? ich meine... ich mache aus meiner speichergrösse kein geheimnis...
hauptspeicher+auslagerung-seitentabelle = ein bestimmter wert den der kernel kennen sollte... oder etwa nicht?
so ein fehler sollte eigentlich nicht vorkommen... meint ihr ich sollte eine andere version des kernels probieren und schauen ob die geht? vieleicht die 2.4.16er?

gruss

Evil User

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von eviluser_ 
> *sollte "er" nicht wissen wieviel speicher er adressieren kann?*


Keine Angst, *er* weiss das schon.
Aber *Du* forderst eben mehr an, als zur Verfügung steht.

Im geht einfach der Arbeitsspeicher (swap oder ram spielt hier keine Rolle) aus. Und dann fängt der Kernel an, Prozesse zu killen um Platz zu schaffen.

Du brauchst mehr swap.

----------


## eviluser

krasse sache...

danke für die hilfe! ich werde mich um "ihn" kümmern  :Wink:

----------


## taylor

Zwei Dinge vieleicht noch:

1) Bevor Du ans umpartitionieren gehst: Man kann anstatt einer neuen Swap-Partition auch eine Swap-Datei erstellen. Diese Variante ist etwas langsamer, als eine eigene Partition, aber es geht.
Ich zitiere mal geronet:
---snip---
Du kannst eine Swap-Datei anlegen, das geht genauso.

siehe "man mkswap"

oder diese Anleitung:

mit dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swap bs=1024 count=65535
( datei anlegen in /var/swap mit 65 MByte)

mkswap /var/swap
(zum swap formatieren)

und in die /etc/fstab noch eintragen:
/var/swap swap swap defaults 0 0

und noch während der Laufzeit mit:

swapon /var/swap 
---snap---

2) Ein reiner Router sollte mit 32 MB problemlos laufen. Versuche mal herauszufinden,  welcher Prozess warum so viel Speicher verlangt, z.B. mit 'top'

----------


## kth

taylor, bist du dir da sicher? Paging != Swapping

Die Fehlermeldung sollte eigentlich bedeuten: "Ich kann die Speicherseite, auf die sich die genannte logische Adresse bezieht, nicht einblenden." (da korrumpiert, nicht in den Verwaltungstabellen vorhanden o. ä.)

Weil ich Debian-Kernel für ausreichend getestet halte, würde ich sagen, dass du (eviluser) ein Problem mit deiner Hardware hast -- unter anderem kommt das RAM hier in Frage.

Am aufschlussreichsten wäre zunächst die Ausgabe des *ksymoops*-Tools (-> _man ksymoops_); auch ein Lauf des Speicher-Testprogramms memtest86 ist zu empfehlen.

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von kth_ 
> *taylor, bist du dir da sicher?*


Nein, nicht sicher. Aber doch überzeugt davon. 

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie mir mal mein kleiner Mailserver so abeschmiert ist. Etwa 400 Spamassassin Prozesse haben die Kiste so lahm gelegt, dass nicht mal mer das getty / login auf den virtuellen Konsolen reagiert hat  :Smilie: 

Ein Hardwaredefekt kommt natürlich immer in Frage, wenn irgendwas schief läuft. Den memtest86 laufen zu lassen, ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Rat.

----------


## eviluser

hallo auch...

die kiste läuft seit gestern stabil *teu teu teu* ich hab nämlich einen anderen kernel 2.4.16 und nicht wie bisher 2.4.18 installiert. weil wie gesagt. entweder ist es ein hardwarefehler oder ein bug im kernel. ich hofffe mal letzteres...
an umpartitionieren hab ich garnicht gedacht... ich hab eh zuwenig platz um meinem debian zig hundert MB swap zu spendieren. er !muss! mit den 64swp+32ram auskommen. das mit der swap-datei ist gut zu wissen. falls der router mal zuende konfiguriert ist und noch genug platz hat ist das eine gute idee.
vielen dank auch für den tip mit dem speichertest. mal sehen ob da wirklich was kaputt ist.

gruss

Evil User

----------


## Thomas Mitzkat

@taylor:

wenn der speicher definitiv nicht reicht (ram+swap) killt linux irgendwelche prozesse, die wahrscheinlich am längsten unbenutzt sind.

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Mitzkat_ 
> *@taylor:
> 
> wenn der speicher definitiv nicht reicht (ram+swap) killt linux irgendwelche prozesse, die wahrscheinlich am längsten unbenutzt sind.*


Das ist war mir schon klar  :Smilie: 

Er killt halt drauflos, bis irgendwann "atempted to kill init"  scheitert...

----------


## eviluser

...irgendwie bringt mich das ganze jetzt auf eine frage...
kann man linux dazu bringen bestimmte prozesse nicht zu killen (auch wenn sie unbenutzt aussehen)? oder muss man das irgendwie umgehen (indem man beispielsweise das entsprechende programm regelmässig aufrufen lässt)?

gruss

Evil User

----------

